# Notice anything odd on my Profile Page???



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Click to it and look carefully. First person who sees it, you get a Smiley of your choice!!!! It is subtle but just look carefully!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 18, 2009)

Ummmm... you?


----------



## py3ak (Feb 18, 2009)

That you have no infractions? This is easily remedied, my friend.


----------



## Grace Alone (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, welcome back!!!!!!


----------



## Theognome (Feb 18, 2009)

Your age is wrong.

Theognome


----------



## Augusta (Feb 18, 2009)

Are you just trying to boost your visitor count?


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Ummmm... you?


HA HA! Actually that was funny. But wrong answer....

-----Added 2/18/2009 at 07:29:23 EST-----

Come on, there are some smart people with the eye for detail. Look CAREFULLY!


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not sure, but I think I can make out the title of a book on the shelf in the back ground. It looks like "Milestones: Memoirs 1927-1977".


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> I'm not sure, but I think I can make out the title of a book on the shelf in the back ground. It looks like "Milestones: Memoirs 1927-1977".


 FUNNY FUNNY! I don't know, the avatar was taken in my mom's study while my computer was in for repair......I have NO idea whats back there!!!


----------



## Honor (Feb 18, 2009)

i know what's odd....
You're birthday is the day AFTER mine!!!!


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Honor said:


> i know what's odd....
> You're birthday is the day AFTER mine!!!!


Cool! April people are the BEST!!!


----------



## Honor (Feb 18, 2009)

yep and we have the BEST birthstone EVER!!!!!


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Honor said:


> yep and we have the BEST birthstone EVER!!!!!


Yep WE get a diamond! The rest of these non-April saps get some cheapo stone!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

My Recent LDM Hits 
################## 
My Recent LDM Entries 
##################


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Ivan said:


> My Recent LDM Hits
> ##################
> My Recent LDM Entries
> ##################


Hi Ivan! No Cuban Brown though.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 18, 2009)

For the City and State you simply have United States... ?


----------



## Honor (Feb 18, 2009)

is it that your smiley face is on the line???


----------



## Seb (Feb 18, 2009)

You now have some bio info there that you didn't used to.

I always wondered what you do for a living, now I know.

Oh..and you changed churches / denoms, but we already knew that. 

btw...Welcome back sir


----------



## turmeric (Feb 18, 2009)

Yer a perfesser! Wow!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 18, 2009)

Your photo/avatar shows up!

At least mine doesn't show up on my profile page when I click on it.


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

ALL GREAT STUFF!!! BUT NOPE NOPE NOPE! OK, People in ONE HOUR all will be revealed unless a keen eye spots the little "quirk" before. Start your engines. Mark, set, and.........................GO!!!!!!! TICK-TOCK TICK-TOCK


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 18, 2009)

That you're an Anglican or that you have friends?


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't know that its odd, but yesterday was your second anniversary on PB.


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Brad said:


> Don't know that its odd, but yesterday was your second anniversary on PB.


Cool! I did not notice that myself! Everybody start singing Memories.....or not I loathe AL Weber.


----------



## Craig (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it that you're a "Puritanboard Professor" (after 2 years)?

Compared to myself who, after 5 years, remain a "Puritanboard Junior".


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Craig said:


> Is it that you're a "Puritanboard Professor" (after 2 years)?
> 
> Compared to myself who, after 5 years, remain a "Puritanboard Junior".


 I have a lot of spare time! Plus I am in the PB "Special Class" so they bumped me, sort of a "curve" thing.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 18, 2009)

> That you're an Anglican or that you have friends?



Or is it the combination of the two?


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > That you're an Anglican or that you have friends?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it the combination of the two?



ALL Anglicans have Friends! A lot of them are SBC, they like hanging out with us because if they say "Do you care if I order a glass of wine?" We say "Order a bottle, why would I care!" Sorry wrong answer. Another 5 minutes I feel GENEROUS!!!! Last Waltz!

-----Added 2/18/2009 at 11:11:11 EST-----

EVERYONE READY......2 minutes FOCUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONE BRIEF LAST CHANCE!!!!!!!!!! For all the marbles!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

The reflection in your sunglasses...


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Ivan said:


> The reflection in your sunglasses...



 desperation nope


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

etexas said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > The reflection in your sunglasses...
> ...



Exactly!

-----Added 2/18/2009 at 11:16:55 EST-----

SO???


----------



## Grymir (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't spill the beans yet. I'm looking.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 18, 2009)

C'mon!! What is it???


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

HERE WE GO! When I was younger, me and my friends used to mess with peoples heads a little. You know, "MAN, your zipper how LONG have you been walking around like that man!!!" OR "Shoes untied!" OR "Pst, Susan....your blouse! The top 2 buttons!!!" OR "HEY, toilet paper on that shoe!" WELL, this has been a virtual reenactment of the CLASSIC...........MADE YOU LOOK! You looked! SUCKERS!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, that's odd.

-----Added 2/18/2009 at 11:22:52 EST-----

Moral of the study: never trust an Anglican!


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 18, 2009)

I hate you!!!!!!!!  If you were Catholic this would mean an extra 5,000,000,000,000,000 in purgatory! 


P.S. Great joke.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

Of course, I'm kidding!


----------



## Grymir (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw man, and to think I was suckered in at the last minute...

...you'd better check your page. I think there's about to be a bunch of hacking into your profile soon.

mwhaaa!


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

You have been in the words of The Beatles :"Such a lovely audience!"


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Aw man, and to think I was suckered in at the last minute...
> 
> ...you'd better check your page. I think there's about to be a bunch of hacking into your profile soon.
> 
> mwhaaa!




Josh!! Bill!! Sic 'em!!!


----------



## sotzo (Feb 18, 2009)

Well now there's a new definition of anticlimactic.


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

sotzo said:


> Well now there's a new definition of anticlimactic.


Joel, that is the POINT of MADE YOU LOOK!


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 18, 2009)

Somebody got it right and Max just doesn't want to let the cat out of the bag.

He's like that. Cats. Bags. Audiences. You get the picture.

I told you to fasten your seatbelts.


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 19, 2009)

etexas said:


> You have been in the words of The Beatles :"Such a lovely audience!"



I hope we passed the audition.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

sotzo said:


> Well now there's a new definition of anticlimactic.



This has something to do with global warming? 

I've got it -- etexas is really Al Gore!


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> sotzo said:
> 
> 
> > Well now there's a new definition of anticlimactic.
> ...


And he really did invent the internet!

Now its all making sense!


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 19, 2009)

I didn't even bother to look because I figured it was something like that; does that make me a party pooper or just real smart-like?

And I know what you mean about the little pranks. I love to say to little kids, "Hey, you dropped your pocket" while I point at the ground. They look at the ground in confusion while I laugh at them. It's pretty immature, actually  But it's funny!


----------



## etexas (Feb 19, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > You have been in the words of The Beatles :"Such a lovely audience!"
> ...


 You did INDEED!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 19, 2009)

OK, newbies. Don't say I didn't warn you. Max is back and that means that even Grymir looks like a shy and retiring type now! Here is some research I did in the "literature" . . . 

Narcissistic personality disorder
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Narcissistic personality disorder
Classification and external resources*
ICD-10
F60.8

ICD-9
301.81

Narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) is a personality disorder defined by the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, the diagnostic classification system used in the United States, as "a pervasive pattern of grandiosity, need for admiration, and a lack of empathy." [1] The narcissist is described as turning inward for gratification rather than depending on others and as being excessively preoccupied with issues of personal adequacy, power and prestige.[2] Narcissistic personality disorder is closely linked to self-centeredness. *The picture below is believed to be a photograph of a rare Crazed Eyed KJV Anglican Narcissist captured in his natural habitat. Scholars believe that the Bob Dylanesque beard is a telltale sign of grandiosity.*






*Classification*
DSM-IV divides personality disorders into three clusters based on symptom similarities.[1] This clustering categorizes the narcissistic personality disorder as a cluster B personality disorder, those personality disorders having in common an excessive sense of self importance. Also in that cluster are the borderline personality disorder, the histrionic personality disorder and the antisocial personality disorder.
The ICD-10 (International Classification of Mental and Behavioural Disorders, published by the World Health Organisation in Geneva 1992) regards narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) as "a personality disorder that fits none of the specific rubrics". It relegates it to the category known as "Other specific personality disorders", which also includes the eccentric, "haltlose", immature, passive-aggressive, and psychoneurotic personality disorders.
*DSM criteria*
A pervasive pattern of grandiosity (in fantasy or behavior), need for admiration, and lack of empathy, beginning by early adulthood and present in a variety of contexts, as indicated by five (or more) of the following:[1]
1.	has a grandiose sense of self-importance
2.	is preoccupied with fantasies of unlimited success, power, brilliance, beauty, or ideal love
3.	believes that he or she is "special" and unique
4.	requires excessive admiration
5.	has a sense of entitlement
6.	is interpersonally exploitative
7.	lacks empathy
8.	is often envious of others or believes others are envious of him or her
9.	shows arrogant, haughty behaviors or attitudes
10.	*posts mindless polls on the Puritan Board and/or sends people on wild goose chases through his personal profile*



Max, it truly is great to have you back. Your irrepressible sense of puckish humor is irresistible.


----------



## etexas (Feb 19, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> OK, newbies. Don't say I didn't warn you. Max is back and that means that even Grymir looks like a shy and retiring type now! Here is some research I did in the "literature" . . .
> 
> Narcissistic personality disorder
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Thank you Dennis!!!!!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 19, 2009)

Like I said, just smile and wave.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Dennis, now I understand completely


----------



## etexas (Feb 19, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Thanks Dennis, now I understand completely


Tim! You should SO not laugh.....the DSV4 he seems to have pulled has some critera which might fit you as well! Not a bad thing, it is why we get along!


----------



## Tripel (Feb 19, 2009)

Proudly, I never looked. I guess I don't see the humor in "made you look" games. Maybe I'm just no fun. 

And no offense etexas, but I had to remove you from my exclusive friend list--I just don't know that we're right for each other. You with all the smileys, me with boring type. You with the practical jokes, me with the dry sarcasm. 

Maybe one day...


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 19, 2009)

You're like two ships passing in the night.


----------



## etexas (Feb 19, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Proudly, I never looked. I guess I don't see the humor in "made you look" games. Maybe I'm just no fun.
> 
> And no offense etexas, but I had to remove you from my exclusive friend list--I just don't know that we're right for each other. You with all the smileys, me with boring type. You with the practical jokes, me with the dry sarcasm.
> 
> Maybe one day...


This MAN IS GOOD! He totally got me!!!! A SMOKING burn! He ran the drop from friendship as a prank.... and......I FELL for it! I knew some would try a payback...and I am/was being careful! This was a well crafted MASTERPIECE! Daniel! My man! You outfoxed a PB Prank-Master! Well-Done!


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay maybe you're like a ship and a rubber ducky passing each other in the night.


----------



## Honor (Feb 19, 2009)

hahahaha a rubber duckie... that was good


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Tripel, that was one of the best burns of all time!


----------



## etexas (Feb 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Tripel, that was one of the best burns of all time!


The elegance of his smoke on me was it was subtle!!!! It was so SIMPLE! I sent Daniel a PM to tell him I was sorry if I had offended him in any way. A few seconds later I see something in my inbox and that was when he dropped his bomb!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

etexas said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Tripel, that was one of the best burns of all time!
> ...



That's hilarious!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 19, 2009)

You guys are SO childish! I'm going back to watching the DOW drop like a stone and look for an open window in a high building.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll never win a popularity contest on PB, so what the heck, I'll be the party-pooper who points this out. Just a couple of verses:

Pro 26:18 Like a madman who throws firebrands, arrows, and death 
Pro 26:19 is the man who deceives his neighbor and says, "I am only joking!" 

<Brad walks away whistling>


----------



## etexas (Feb 19, 2009)

Brad said:


> I'll never win a popularity contest on PB, so what the heck, I'll be the party-pooper who points this out. Just a couple of verses:
> 
> Pro 26:18 Like a madman who throws firebrands, arrows, and death
> Pro 26:19 is the man who deceives his neighbor and says, "I am only joking!"
> ...


MAN! That reminds me....I had a firebrand....where IS that thing????


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 19, 2009)

I found a small party of rubber ducks floating on the internet. 






-----Added 2/19/2009 at 02:29:59 EST-----

(the cool one is obviously Reformed, but _where _does that evil purple one go to church??)


----------



## etexas (Feb 19, 2009)

a mere housewife said:


> I found a small party of rubber ducks floating on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are cute Heidi!!!!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 19, 2009)

Here Brad you need this smilie.







Heidi, I think the black one is cleary not elect and the one with the reindeer horns looks a little charismatic.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 19, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> OK, newbies. Don't say I didn't warn you. Max is back and that means that even Grymir looks like a shy and retiring type now! Here is some research I did in the "literature" . . .
> 
> Narcissistic personality disorder
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


----------



## etexas (Feb 19, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Proudly, I never looked. I guess I don't see the humor in "made you look" games. Maybe I'm just no fun.
> 
> And no offense etexas, but I had to remove you from my exclusive friend list--I just don't know that we're right for each other. You with all the smileys, me with boring type. You with the practical jokes, me with the dry sarcasm.
> 
> Maybe one day...


My dear Danielle, so sorry it ends this way. But with your need to save up for the "special" surgery in Europe I do understand. I myself do not see "a maybe one day" however I wish you the best and hope you find the PERFECT pair of pumps.


----------



## Albatross (Feb 20, 2009)

etexas said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > Proudly, I never looked. I guess I don't see the humor in "made you look" games. Maybe I'm just no fun.
> ...



What does that mean?


----------



## etexas (Feb 20, 2009)

Albatross said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Tripel said:
> ...


Means I never got a "break-up" letter on the PB and REALLY was not sure how one responds?????????


----------

